# Nervous about colonoscopy!!!!



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I know the prep is bad---does it give you painful cramps, sore abdomen, and make the hemorrhoids worse? I am doing the fleet phospho-soda.Also I'm really sensitive to meds--does the versed/demerol make you sick or is there a fear that you won't wake up?I have a month to wait for this test and I'm already having bad panic attacks from the worry.Tania


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm always a little nervous about new medical procedures but my colonoscopy earlier this year was a "walk in the park".


> quote: I know the prep is bad---does it give you painful cramps, sore abdomen, and make the hemorrhoids worse? I am doing the fleet phospho-soda.


I did the phospho-soda. Horrible taste but other preps like drinking a gallon of Golytely sound worse to me. It's hard to guage discomfort from the prep but virtually everyone on this board with a bona fide diagnosis of IBS has had at least one done. It's not fun but horror stories are few and far between.


> quote: Also I'm really sensitive to meds--does the versed/demerol make you sick or is there a fear that you won't wake up?


The doc has a variety of drugs available for pain and sedation during the procedure. Make your concerns known to him/her and that will help in choosing the proper pain/sedation meds.Waking up should not be a concern at all since you won't really be unconcious at all. The sedatives they use have a powerful short term amnesiac effect (i.e you won't be asleep but you won't know that your not asleep). During the procedure they may ask you to roll over on your side but you won't even remember being asked to roll over.The day I had mine, I went home empty and feeling good enough to enjoy my dinner (a relatively rare occasion).Colonoscopies seem to conjure up evils in many people before they have the first one. I think I can speak safely for the vast majority of folks that have already had one - _"The prep isn't fun but you will be fine!"_Good luck and try not to worry too much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

I did not have a good experience with my colonoscopy, however, just make sure they give you plenty of meds when you go in. You won't have a clue what is going on! I don't know why everyone says the prep is so bad! We all have IBS and are in the bathroom all the time anyway! haha.... Yes, the prep is not the best with what you have to take but big woop, you are in the bathroom for a while. Get a good book, don't make plans for the night and away you go!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

The prep is the worst part, the rest is a cake walk. It wasn't cramps or pain, the TASTE! I got to where if I even went to the kitchen I would gag thinking of the stuff. Just guzzle it and pray it stays down. It isn't bad the first dose, but each one gets worse.Laurie


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi, like you I was very nervous about having acolonoscopy. I had one about three weeks ago forthe first time. I told my doctor how nervous Iwas and stressed that I wanted to be as druggedas possible for the procedure. The day beforethe test I just drank liquids and started the prepearly (around 4:00). I had to drink the gallonof Go-Lytley stuff. I drank about half, maybe alittle more and that was it. By midnight I wascleaned out and able to sleep. I did not have anypain, cramps or discomfort, just ran to the bathroom a lot for a few hours, no big deal. Theday of the test they gave me extra meds and Iwas asleep thru the entire procedure. I onlyremember them giving me the shot in the IV andnext thing I remember I was home in my own bedsleeping. I was so nervous about nothing, itwas a breeze. The next day I had gas pains andthat was about it. I had some bleeding a coupleof days later from the biopsys that the dr. took,he took 3 of them. I have hemms bad and itdidn't affect them at all, I told the dr. aheadof time that I had them. During the colonoscopythey found I had a polyp in my rectum and couldnot remove it at the time. A week later I sawa surgeon and this last Tuesday I had surgery toremove the polyp. I had to drink the 10 oz. prepfor the surgery and that was so easy, I justchugged it down with some water, not a big deal.I was asleep for the surgery and expected allthis pain and blood after,and nothing. Here Iwas so nervous about both procedures and it wascrazy because there wasn't any pain with eitherof them. Believe me, I am the biggest baby intown and I had no problem, you won't either. Justbe honest with the dr. and tell them how nervousyou are, they will take good care of you. Goodluck, you will do fine, I promise, afterwardsyou'll wonder why you were so nervous.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I definetly have to agree with everyone here. The prep is the hardest part. I drank the fleets and it was nasty but it gets the job done! The morning of the test I had to give myself an enema and that was the worst part of it all. Once you get there and they give you the med's you won't know a thing. I was worried I would wake up during it or afterwards I would have horrible cramps but I didn't. It was a breeze and I'm the biggest baby! After the test you are groggy and you will have a some gas but otherwise you will be fine. For me, the hardest part was not being able to eat! Its amazing when you are starving how many TV commercials are about food..LOL!! Anyways, good luck to you and try not to worry too much b/c although the test it evasive, you won't know or remember a thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't sweat the sedation, you'll love it! A little sting when it hits your arm and voila! you wake up and the test is over. Actually, I should say your memory will start up again from that point on. But you won't remember a darn thing about the scope itself except that very slight sting in the IV.If you are worried about nausea, ask your gastro for a couple of Phenergan or Reglan pills or something to take during the prep if you get nauseous. If you should happen to feel any nausea when you are alert after the scope before being released, tell your doctor and ask for a shot of Phenergan or some other anti-nausea med. I had to the one time that I prepped with the durn Lytely product.Take it from an old colonoscopy pro, the prep is the worst part, the scope itself is a piece of cake. Relax. You'll probably go home after the scope and sleep, nap or doze on and off the rest of the day. Enjoy the euphoria. Well, maybe its not euphoria but its a nice relaxful feeling the rest of the day.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

TRUST me-I know exactly the fear you're feeling along with the worry and apprension for this "dreaded" test BUT let me assure you-it's a breeze! I'm the biggest baby in the world-yes, bigger than you







I, too, would lie in bed at night and cry worrying myself to sleep prior to the test. However, after having it, you'll realize that it was nothing to worry about and that you're now in the group of hundreds of thousands of peeps that have gone thru this procedure! I also had to take the fleet phospha soda. Hint-buy the kit early (a couple of days ahead) and put it in the fridge. Buy ginger ale and do the same thing with it. When the time comes to mix the two, the taste will be more manageable with it being cold-less of a taste. Guzzle it down-do not think about it! As far as making you feel crampy, etc....you should have none of that. This is used for people with many intestinal conditions so it's made to just make you go and not suffer. You probably won't have to go until an hour afterwards. I took my second dose around 8pm and was in bed by 11pm. By that time, I had accepted the fact that YES, i have to get this done for my own good and I'll be fine.....Of course, I woke up in the am a nervous wreck but still went and had it done. I was given an IV when I went in (didn't hurt at all-I've had shots that hurt worse than this). My doctor gave me a mixture of some sedatives and an anti-nausea drug so that I didn't wake up feeling sick (I would recommend you ask your anesthesiologist about this). When they injected the stuff in my line, I was just out-off in lala land. Didn't even remember feeling sleepy-I WAS OUT! Woke up and I was in the recovery room feeling quite giddy and starving! My husband took me home and fed me a huge blueberry muffin that I had been craving! Didn't even feel tired or the need for a nap-was so relieved it was over and that they didn't seem to find anything other than very minor inflammation in my rectum-ulcerative proctitis is my official dx. PLEASE-put your mind at ease and take it from me-you will be FINE! Feel free to email me at boxgirl73###aol.com with any other questions....I know this board helped me tremendously when I needed them.Heather


----------

